# Keyboard Help



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

My first tablet was the original Xoom and it was damn near impossible to type on that thing with the original keyboard but with the Nexus 7, since its smaller its much better to manage...with the exception of landscape view. Solution:

Step 1:Two apps you should download. The first being thumb keyboard. This app splits the keyboard in half so you won't have to reach across the tablet to press keys. Does it for portrait and landscape with multiple themes and layouts. But as I originally said, the stock keyboard is easy to manage in portrait, landscape is the problem...

Step 2: Download Keyboard Manager. It is a rooted app in the market. What it allows you to do is choose different keyboards for portrait or landscape. This way if you want, you can keep the stock keyboard in portrait and use Thumb Keyboard for landscape! Again, root is required for this app.

Well there you go. Some people may like the stock experience but I just wanted to throw this out there for people like me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I love me some Thumb Keyboard on the tablet as well.


----------



## spaz33g (Oct 19, 2011)

Also you could use SwiftKey 3 tablet edition. That way you wouldn't need the keyboard manager, it has a regular keyboard portrait and a split keyboard in landscape.
















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

you can use a regular keyboard in portrait mode and a split keyboard in landscape mode with Thumb Keyboard too


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

spaz33g said:


> you can use a regular keyboard in portrait mode and a split keyboard in landscape mode with Thumb Keyboard too


This is true but I prefer the bigger keys on the stock keyboard in portrait. Again just my personal preference but thanks for sharing that with everyone. Thumb Keyboard truly is an awesome app for tablets.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spaz33g (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't you change the key height in portrait mode for thumb keyboard?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yes you can! I ended up sticking with Thumb Keyboard on my Thunderbolt because at the time I was looking around, it had the best customization options of everything I tried.


----------



## spaz33g (Oct 19, 2011)

Just started using it again. Forgot how customizable it is. Pretty good keyboard.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Just downloaded and installed thumb keyboard. Wow. That is all. Zero lag whatsoever. Can finally type up to my full potential flawlessly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

